# Cleaning resin patio furniture



## NJ Rich

We have about 20 pieces of white resin plastic patio furniture. Some we bought and some was inherited. All stay outside year round since I don't have the space to store them.

My problem is cleaning them. I have used: TILEX; X 14; all kinds of bathroom cleaners and ZEP patio furniture cleaner. That works on some of the newer pieces but doesn't work on the older ones. 

Does anyone have some suggestions of what I should use? 

Thanks... NJ Rich


----------



## Cabin Fever

You might want to try boat hull cleaner. WIHH uses it on our shower surround. It does a great job very quickly.


----------



## TJN66

We used the mr. cleaner eraser, worked really well on them.


----------



## limey

I just cleaned two white resin benches that were really crummy - mildew, green slime, you name it. I used Thirty Second cleaner and it was so easy. Just spray it on rub with a brush then hose it off. Amazing (I sound like an ad!). They came up looking like new. One thing I especially liked was the battery powered pump/siphon thingy that came with the pre-mixed. No pumping up and down to get a vacuum just press and off she went! I am totally sold on it. I used it to clean my deck and it worked really well there too. I bought it at Lowes. So nice to find something that does what the label says. :grin:

Limey


----------



## jennytw

I second the Mr. Clean magic erasers. I have used them on outdoor furniture and they work great.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

If nothing else works, have you thought about painting them a dark color? There's a really good spray paint meant for plastics, and if you paint, oh say, hunter green, you won't see the stains any more.  You do need to let it cure well for a week or two, though.


----------



## NJ Rich

Cabin Fever suggested boat hull cleaner. Is the product called Krazy Klean. My son in TN suggested it since when he lived here that is what he used on his boat. 
Thanks, NJ Rich.


----------



## Cabin Fever

NJ Rich said:


> Cabin Fever suggested boat hull cleaner. Is the product called Krazy Klean. My son in TN suggested it since when he lived here that is what he used on his boat.
> Thanks, NJ Rich.


WIHH usually buys whatever boat cleaning product that is on sale. I believe that last stuff we had was made by Star-Brite.


----------



## majik

I have used Vim or some other pumice based cleaner. Works like a charm. I also stopped buying and acquiring white resin furniture because the annual clearning got me down.


----------



## GrayDay

I use a power washer on mine.


----------



## used2bcool13

I have to second the power washer, I used almost everything for cleaning patio furniture, not the Boat hull cleaner or the new products or Magic eraser - but I will give those a whirl, power washing so far has been the best.

If you don't have one see if one of your neighbors does and borrow it just to see if it works on your chairs. I definitely think different areas of the state have different grime, lol.

Good luck, I am going out to see if I have a magic eraser anywhere....


----------



## Dixielee

I've had great luck with Greased Lightening. It will kill your lungs so do it outside. I have not found anything this stuff won't clean. Spray liberally, let sit for a bit then hose it off. Of course the pressure washer can't hurt!


----------

